# They got me! (LaManchas)



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi all! I don't post here much but I am an avid lurker! (I hope this is the right subforum for this)
I want to get into dairy goats and in an effort to learn more about them I've been reading everything I can get my hands on (this forum especially is quite a gem!). I thought that I wanted Nigerian Dwarfs and I found a breeder close by. However, upon attending the show, I realized that they were even smaller than I thought and my husband was not a fan (even though those tiny babies are just beyond cute). However, we both agree on this: We love LaManchas! :lovey: 

I was fortunate enough to talk to one of the women there showing her beautiful LaManchas and Recorded Grades. We got to hang out with her goats and absolutely fell in love with their personalities, and I've gotta say, I didn't think I'd be able to find the lack of ears very cute.. but I totally do! I really think that this is the breed for us, but I do have a few questions. 

Am I going to be drowning in milk? I had originally picked NDs because we really don't drink a whole lot of milk so I wasn't concerned with less production. However, my husband is an admitted cheese-a-holic so I don't suppose it would hurt to have more. I plan to have chickens as well and I've seen that many people feed excess to them, and I have 5 dogs and a cat, so between all the critters and friends/family, I think I might be able to keep up with a higher yield animal. Any thoughts on that?

My original thoughts were to start with one doe and one wether. Now I'm thinking two does and maybe a wether as well (I'd like to train a wether as a pack or harness goat). I was thinking I could breed one in the spring and one in the fall so that they aren't having babies at the same time, until I get the hang of the milking and other routines. I'd just really like some experienced input on that. I don't want to start out with too many as I understand they are quite addictive. :greengrin: 

I am positive that I want to show so I'm sure this will play into where I buy from. I am located in Texas so if anyone knows of any show-quality LaMancha breeders I'd love to get their info. I'd also like any advice anyone has to give on buying doelings for show. I understand that animals go through stages of growth and there's no way to tell exactly how they will turn out, but are there certain things I should look for in youngsters before buying? I've noticed a lot of breeders have options to put deposits on certain breedings rather than individual animals, and I'm wondering if that is a good way to go about it or if its a bit more of a risk. onder: 

Anyway, I'm sorry for the loooong post! Just trying to learn more!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would say just two does -- eventually they will have wethers of their own that you will love and can raise up =3

You can make butter, cheese, ice cream, lotion, soap, endless possibilities, really =D If you find it's too much you may choose to breed one of your does to a Nigerian buck and start a herd of mini manchas.

There are many things to look for. You want a level back, and you want their rump to be reletively level as well. You want a good brisket, long neck, and straight legs. I'd say just do your research! Even google "goat conformation".


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you! 
It turns out the lady that I spoke to at the show may be willing to sell me a couple of does in 2013! I'm very excited!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats great!!! Make sure to pick out the good ones while buyin', I have a helpful thing for goat conformation on my website under the page "goat advice"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:welcome:

Very cool...I think lamanchas are a wonderful...beautiful breed. :thumb: I think starting out with two does would be a good deal and yes...if you have more milk than needed you can use it for other critters or just throw it out if need be...but there are many things you can do with the milk. If you're looking to show and get some nice quality animals. Start looking for ADGA registered lamanchas and reputable breeders who breed to standard and for good milk qualities...good udders, etc. And take your time shopping. 

I'm not involved in lamanchas so can't help with a breeder or anything. But hopefully you can find a few reputable breeders that can help you start with quality stock. :thumb:


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you! meluvgoats, I saved your goat advice page to my bookmarks!

I've been doing a lot of reading up on conformation. Looking at pictures is helpful but I'd sure love to get my hands on some animals and see them in "real life" as I found even just at the show we went to, it can be hard to focus on all the pieces! The breeder I am hoping to buy a couple of does from early next year did very well at the show, a couple of reserves and a couple of grands. She is doing repeat breedings, so I am hoping for full sisters to the stock she had with her provided they show the same level of quality!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I love my Lamancha! I agree about the wether, just stick with buying does because they will kid eventually and there will be that one little wether kid that you just CAN NOT sell. They are so cute! :laugh: 

Also, about breeding, unlike the ND's, Lamanchas don't breed year round. They usually go into heat in the fall so they would kid in the spring. You can make them go into heat by using a CIDR, but it might screw up your show season also. For instance, if you bred a doe in the spring, lets say May, they will kid in October. Then the next year they would be too old to go in the Sr. kid class and they would have to show in the yearling class even though they are only 7 months old. Plus, you doe would be at a disadvantage because the other does in her class would have just kidded in March and they would be at their peak production, when you doe kidded last fall and she is past her peak. Just my thoughts on it if you already know you want to show them. 

Also, another thought might be to buy a doe kid and a dry yearling instead of two kids. Then they wouldn't be showing in the same class at shows. Also, if you don't want to have to milk two until you get the hang of it, the yearling could be bred in the fall and then the next year you have a milker, a yearling, and new kids to show. And you only have to milk one. Just something to chew on. 

Wow, that was long! Well, best of luck in whatever you choose to do! :wave:


----------



## Cali (Aug 2, 2012)

Paige, thank you! That is really helpful. I will definitely look into getting a doe kid and a yearling, I like the way that would potentially work out as far as having everyone in different age groups. I forgot that LaManchas are different from NDs with their breeding, whoops! I know I'd read that somewhere, but I think since my brain was stuck on NDs at the time it didn't apply to me! lol. Are there any other major differences in LaManchas I should know about?
I've seen some people say that their ears require a bit more maintenance (cleaning regularly) than a goat with ears, some say not, is this more due to the individual goat and your climate?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Conformation is important because you will be showing. However I place an equal weight on personality. When I went to look at goats for the first time I was looking a gorgeous Sable. I explained this would be my first goat and I'd never milked anything before. The breeder said point blank "You're looking at the wrong goat." The goat she recommended was a younger Nubian cross but very calm, great around kids (I have 2 small children), great on the milk stand, and milks like a dream. She has the sweetest creamiest milk. Dolly has been a pleasure since day one. I still feel she was meant to be mine.

Now at the same time I was goat shopping (last year) I put a deposit down on a purebred Lamancha milker. Long story short 6 months later the breeder has only one milker available. It was from a different line then I wanted but I didn't want to have to wait another year so I decided to look at her. She was nervous on the milk stand and butted a dog while I was there. I asked the breeder about this and he kept assuring me she was absolutely perfect for a novice goat owner. So I went against my gut and took her home. If she was my first goat I can honestly say I wouldn't have them anymore. She's flighty, difficult to catch, high strung, holds a grudge after nail trims, blood draws, wormings, butts children, runs through the electric fence, the list goes on... It was so bad my husband threatened to "put her in the freezer". I asked the breeder to take her back but he was out of town. By the time he got back to me 3 weeks later I had worked through most of the issues. But she will never be as clam and trustworthy as Dolly. I don't think the breeder intentionally lied to me but he was just looking at the positives of the doe (shows well, high appraising, long level lactation, and great producer,14-15lbs per day) and not seeing the doe for what she really was. I'm hoping to get a doeling out of her next year and then resell her.

Goats are amazing animals. Just make sure you take your time and find the right one for you


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer! That's the exact plan we have in place for a LaMancha here, and with similar issues. Our one LaMancha despises the dogs. She used to be really standoffish as well, but she's really warmed up and is so incredibly loving with us. The dog thing may be a hurdle we just can't get over, though, because it's something that endangers her safety and we just don't have enough land to keep everyone separate all the time... so, if we get a great doeling in the spring, our girl might also be finding a new home.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Cali I too am in love with this breed. There are alot of breeders in TX. I would do a La Mancha search on the net and Yahoo Groups. Since they do give so much more milk up to and over a gal a day I will only go for 1 milker and 4 wethers here. My hubby is also a cheeser but one can eat only so much . LOL We also have our own free range chickens plus other animals. I am the big milk drinker as I put aways a gal every other day. Not a coffee person or tea. For us bush goats are more important than dairy goat right now. Thats why we want more wethers to does. But if I was going for show only it would be two does and no wether. Lord knows you will get those soon enough. Good luck on finding your new babies.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Engebretsen said:


> Hobbyfarmer! That's the exact plan we have in place for a LaMancha here, and with similar issues. Our one LaMancha despises the dogs. She used to be really standoffish as well, but she's really warmed up and is so incredibly loving with us. The dog thing may be a hurdle we just can't get over, though, because it's something that endangers her safety and we just don't have enough land to keep everyone separate all the time... so, if we get a great doeling in the spring, our girl might also be finding a new home.


I'm sorry. Eventually mine calmed down a tad. Basically because my dog got sick of getting attacked and stopped going in the pasture  But I'll still take it.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Good luck, Cali with your goat quest! I have Alpines (or do they have me, but do like the personality of most La Manchas I have come across. For several years, I used my extra milk to raise bummer lambs. It was a lot of work, but so much fun and profitable. I don't know if there are any commercial sheep producers around you, but that might be an option. Milk freezes. Sometimes it separates, but I shook it up in the bottles and the lambs sucked it down. I fed my chickens clotted milk, like my grandmother showed me and right now we are eating the most delicious milk and apple raised pork. I am priviliged to have a local "goat mentor" to answer my questions and offer advice. I show my Alpines and my grand daughters are starting to show now. I keep no wethers. I can't justify the expensive California feed for something that won't produce for me. I have been tempted, but have been lucky to find homes for the special ones.


----------

